# Skinny and underweight



## Abhinav Rajan (Sep 7, 2016)

Hi all ! 

I am a new member to this forum.
I am 21 years old. 
My height is 5'7'' and weight is 62kg.

And most importantly I am really really skinny.
I had hit the Gym for 3 months continuously without taking a day off.
But,there isn't any difference in my body.
Please help me with Nutrition and diet plan or supplements if necessary.
I am very lean and my chest width is very small. 
I am very worried about my body. Please help me to increase my chest width.
Please suggest some supplements to aid my growth.
Need desperate help.


----------



## ToolSteel (Sep 7, 2016)

It is literally as simple as eating more. As long as the macro ratio is even remotely close, calories are King.


----------



## silvereyes87 (Sep 7, 2016)

As tool said eat brother. Idk If you meant literally but lifting 7 days a week is too much. U need some days to recover.  I'd say atleast 1 a week. Also doesn't hurt to look into creatine. Goodluck man.


----------



## thqmas (Sep 7, 2016)

For you, I'll say you need at least 2700kcal a day and even 3000.

You need to stop immediately working out every day! It will be more beneficial for you to workout 3-4 days a week.

There is one approach that will never fail, I call it the "sacred 9":
1. Eat.
2. Lift heavy.
3. Sleep.
4. Eat.
5. Lift heavy.
6. Sleep.
7. Eat.
8. Lift heavy.
9. Sleep.

Well, you get the drift.

At your state, I wont feel bad suggesting you start with SS (Starting Strength) by Mark Riptoe, then you can go on to 5x5 or any other program that incorporates the 5 main lifts.

Try and find the book online (you will if you google it).

About food:
You need to start and learn about nutrition. Google a TDEE calculator and start eating enough every day.

If you really want to get bigger, decide on a workout plan (a PL [Power Lifting] is better for you  now), tell us your TDEE, and we'll go from there.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 7, 2016)

Throw a Big Mac in your mouth


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 7, 2016)

Or some 5 guys .. That shit will put some weight on you


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 7, 2016)

Or a Big Mac and some 5 guys


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 7, 2016)

Stop going to the gym every day. Doing so increases the number of calories required to gain weight. Limit training to 3 days per week. Do no cardio.  Here is your diet.

Wake up and go to McDonald's. Get 4 breakfast sandwiches.

For lunch have Chinese food.  All of it. Big pile of noodles and some beef and brocorri.

For dinner go back to McDonalds. Get 4 mcdoubles.

Before bed eat a large pizza


----------



## thqmas (Sep 7, 2016)

I did hear somewhere that Brocorri is the new Yam root.


----------



## stonetag (Sep 7, 2016)

EFFORT, that's what you need to apply, and welcome.


----------



## Maintenance Man (Sep 7, 2016)

If aids patients get drol and GH, I'd say "hardgainers" need pot. That will allow you to eat all the food POB suggested. Not saying you wont throw it back up but you will get it down.


----------



## NbleSavage (Sep 7, 2016)

PillarofBalance said:


> Stop going to the gym every day. Doing so increases the number of calories required to gain weight. Limit training to 3 days per week. Do no cardio.  Here is your diet.
> 
> Wake up and go to McDonald's. Get 4 breakfast sandwiches.
> 
> ...



It worked for Dave Fawkin' Tate!


----------



## automatondan (Sep 8, 2016)

PillarofBalance said:


> Stop going to the gym every day. Doing so increases the number of calories required to gain weight. Limit training to 3 days per week. Do no cardio.  Here is your diet.
> 
> Wake up and go to McDonald's. Get 4 breakfast sandwiches.
> 
> ...



This diet sounds awesome. Im starting tomorrow...


----------



## John Ziegler (Sep 15, 2016)

Where did you go dude I hope you're not in Las Vegas getting fkd up again.


----------



## John Ziegler (Sep 15, 2016)

PillarofBalance said:


> Big pile of noodles and some beef and brocorri



Omg dude LMAO "brocorri"


----------



## TrickWilliams (Sep 15, 2016)

Maintenance Man said:


> If aids patients get drol and GH, I'd say "hardgainers" need pot. That will allow you to eat all the food POB suggested. Not saying you wont throw it back up but you will get it down.



Quality new signature material.


----------



## Simbrilee (Sep 19, 2016)

Try eating more, diet is really important when it comes to building muscle and cutting


----------



## Lilleo187 (Sep 22, 2016)

Abhinav Rajan said:


> Hi all !
> 
> I am a new member to this forum.
> I am 21 years old.
> ...



Your not going to see much results in 3 months, Thats nothing. You should take a couple days off at least, how do you expect to grow if you dont rest? You grow outside the gym not in it. You need to eat to grow. Figure out how many calories you need to gain. Check out the link below, I put your numbers in. Eat as many calories it says to gain a lb a week. If your not gaining up it a lil more.

http://www.calculator.net/calorie-c...180&ckg=60&cactivity=1.55&printit=0&x=96&y=14


----------



## Abhinav Rajan (Oct 4, 2016)

First of all, I thank everyone in this forum for replying me and give me really good suggestions.
Sorry, I was out of net connection which is why I couldn't reply soon.

Yes. 
I will begin to exercise only 3-4 days in a week.
But my face is so thin. Is there anything I can do to increase my face size only by a little possible amount and the width of my body?

I can eat eggs. White boiled eggs with yolk inside.
How many eggs should I eat a day so as to develop and maintain my body?
If I eat eggs, will my face and body become bigger?
What and all should I eat ( only vegetarian items please ) so as to increase the WIDTH and HEIGHT and SIZE OF BODY and the SIZE of my face?

Please reply. 
Thank you so much guys.


----------



## Flyingdragon (Oct 4, 2016)

U want a bigger face?


----------



## Maintenance Man (Oct 4, 2016)

Abhinav Rajan said:


> *But my face is so thin. Is there anything I can do to increase my face size only by a little possible amount and the width of my body?*



Yes. Eat more food. Once you begin to put on weight, your body composition will change. Your face will get fatter the fatter you get. Cant add muscle to your face bruh. 

Width?? Work the delts and lats to begin to bring out that V shape.


----------



## Abhinav Rajan (Oct 13, 2016)

Flyingdragon said:


> U want a bigger face?



Yes. How can I get it ?


----------



## Abhinav Rajan (Oct 13, 2016)

Oh.. Thanks ! Sure. Will start working out.


----------



## B_Doc (Oct 14, 2016)

As far as a previous poster said, don't work out too much for sure.  I was your size ...5'8 135 for years until I hit 24. Then got up to like 145 150.  Not an ounce of fat no matter what I ate.  tried everything to gain muscle.  In basic training they called me cancer patient as my new name....tried All diff kinds of exercises etc.  I gave it a good go for a while.  Now I'm 33 and 190lbs.  Dunno bro.  Eat as much as you can but not junk food.  Do not skip breakfast. While making u hungry most pot smokers lose weight if its a habit.  Don't drink. Don't do drugs.  Exercise high intensity but only like 3 days a week at first. That's how I finally broke out of first being as thin as you...then again after getting a belly after having a pregnant woman in the house.  Good luck, you'll get there. Seeing as I use to be in your shoes feel free to m me.


----------



## Rip (Oct 14, 2016)

Learn all you can about bodybuilding and nutrition. 
Learn proper form. 
Don't "over-train."


----------

